# O.L.D. create elemental object question



## Xohar17 (Sep 9, 2017)

I think i remember asking this question before, but it may have gotten lost in the great rollback from last year, because i can't seem to find it, regardless, as we are about to start a new campaign some questions have arisen (maybe for the second time?) about the create elemental object enhancement, the book says: "If used to create a weapon, the weapon does elemental damage of the appropriate type (fire, cold, etc.)", before it says "any energy you create is no more damaging than the weakest evocation", (which is 1), and further it says Acid. Elemental objects created of acid are mild, and deal 1 point of acid damage per round to anyone who touches them. Stronger acid is not available as a creation."

so with that in mind my questions are: 
1) when i make a fire longsword, it does a)1 fire damage or b) 3d6+3 fire damage (the normal damage of a longsword)?

2) if the above answer is the, b) an acid longsword would only ever do 1 acid damage right? you could not increase the damage with the elemental damage enhancement right?

3) If the answer to the rist question is b) then can I increase the damage that a elemental weapon does on a hit with the elemental damage enchancement?

4) does hitting an enemy with a weapon made of energy that does damage on a touch (fire, acid, etc.) counts as "touching it" to deal the 1 damage when someone who isn't you touches it? if so, then a fire longsword would do 1 fire damage or 3d6+3 fire damage (depending on the answer to the first question) +1 for touching it? or does this only apply when making other objects that are not weapons?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 10, 2017)

“...than the weakest evocation” is just descriptive fluff, not a mechanic. Maybe it would be better phrased as “... than most weak evocations”.


----------

